# i810 -- can't find

## mike_c

I'm trying to build support for i810 video cards as a module

but i cant find it anywhere in menuconfig for 2.4 -- can someone point me to it

Also, is there some way to configure the kernel besides menuconfig? it would be easier if there was just one big file that had the settings so i could grep for whatever i need

Many Thanks 

Mike

----------

## Keiss

Hi,

dont know about the module , but the kernel config is in the .config file inside the kernel source directory , so you can grep that.

Keiss

----------

